# Time for new waders



## GreenHead0311 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm in the market for new waders this fall. I've always used neoprene, mostly 5mm because I prefer hunting in the cold weather and water, but in the early season I would occasionally throw on the 3.5's. I've heard alot about the new breathable style waders, but dont have any experience with them yet. If you were going to spend around $250 on a set of waders, which style would you go with?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Breathable all day, all season, all the time. IMO neoprene waders are totally obsolete. Neoprene as a material still has its purposes for certain things, such as stocking foot materials and such, but for an entire wader I think not. For those concerned about warmth, all you need are a few layers, primarily a pair of nice fleece pants. For your feet, you want a breathable pair with some kind of insulating liner, such as Orvis' lace up boot foot waterfowl waders which have removable felt wool liners. I own those and have never once been cold in them--in fact, they are my first pair of waders I have owned (after several pairs of neoprenes) where I have yet to once experience cold feet during the late season or fishing in cold winter rivers. 

Another down side to neoprene is the fact that it will shrink and deform over time, and when you do puncture holes in it IMO it is tougher to fix than breathables.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Following. In the market as well, looking for someone to actually convince me that the breathable are worth it. Neoprene has always treated me well, and being able to just wear jeans or sweats and toss them on and be warm is very convenient.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Bought a pair of breathables maybe 10 years ago. Tore them the 1st time I fished in them. Maybe breathables are built better now, I don't know. For all the abuse my waders suffer when hunting, I have not looked at breathables based on past experience.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Both! I sweated my ass off one opening day and said never again. Cabelas had Herters breathables on sale for $100 so I got a pair. They are great for early season until the water is too cold. Then I break out the 5mm neoprenes and wear those the rest of the season. Fit is the most important thing and what fits me may not you so try some on and watch for sales. Steve


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I for the life of me cannot figure out why anyone would waste their money on neoprene waders. Breathables give you the versatility to use them all year by layering underneath. Not to mention they are far more comfortable. My banded breathables have been great so far.

I know the Sitka waders are expensive but jd their warranty truly is as good as they than the price might be worth it if they will last you for a long long time. Time will tell on those.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

I may be a bit partial, but I love my Banded Redzone Waders! I have the insulated version and they are super warm, but also super light and aren't too warm. I love to hunt late in the duck season around ice and these are the ticket! I've even worn them ice fishing!
I can put these on and drive to my hunting location and not have to fight with my old 5mm Neoprenes anymore. And since they are breathable, I don't sweat in them either!
All my buddy's that have tried them bought them and love them!

Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## Anas rubripes (Jun 28, 2010)

Right now I have a pair of 3mm 600 gram neos and a pair of 5mm 1,200 gram neos. I use and abuse them, but try to take good care of when not being used. I replace them opposite of each other so as one enters the second half of its life and becomes more AquaSeal than neoprene, the other pair is in the first half of its life. 

I have had breathable waders in the past and may be working them into the next cycle. As long a you get a pair that has insulated boots and invest in a pair of quality wader pants, they will be nearly as warm as the heaviest neos if you need to hunt late with them. If you have to break ice with them, you'll miss that little bit of padding on your shins, but I wouldn't hesitate for the one or two times you need to do that a season. I have wader belts on all my waders, but it is an absolute must on breathables.

Between the breathable, light neo, and heavy neo, I like the 3mms most, but I prefer to have everything tucked inside my waders and I feel pretty bulletproof when the form fitting neo is tight from chest to ankle. There's piece of mind that comes with that if you hunt deep water. My heavy neos aren't as comfortable because they are so rigid, but if you're standing in ice water all day or breaking ice, they are nice. The breathables were nice if you have lots of walking to do or you're not standing in the water (e.g., throwing out decoys then sitting in a boat).

For all the waders I've owned, its the rubber boots cracking that ultimately leads to their demise. I prolong it a few years by spraying them with Armor-All at the end of each season. Unfortunately, I like putting my waders on and taking them off "fireman style" so I don't think I'm willing to make the leap to stocking foot waders anytime soon. Liking what Lamarsh was talking about there with lace-ups that are still solid boots.

Let us know what you come up with. I'll struggle to abandon neoprene altogether, but like I said, I think my next pair in rotation will be breathable, so I'll be interested in what you like and what you don't.


----------



## GreenHead0311 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input so far. I do alot of ice breaking late season, lots of walking, and even some duck hunting from kayaks. So far it looks like I will be going the breathable route with a neoprene back up.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

GreenHead0311 said:


> Thanks for the input so far. I do alot of ice breaking late season, lots of walking, and even some duck hunting from kayaks. So far it looks like I will be going the breathable route with a neoprene back up.


Once you hunt in a pair of breathables you will wonder why the hell you didn’t make the switch sooner in life.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

GreenHead0311 said:


> I'm in the market for new waders this fall. I've always used neoprene, mostly 5mm because I prefer hunting in the cold weather and water, but in the early season I would occasionally throw on the 3.5's. I've heard alot about the new breathable style waders, but dont have any experience with them yet. If you were going to spend around $250 on a set of waders, which style would you go with?



Cold weather
Rogers fleece lined 5 mm
Awesome


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

propbuster said:


> Bought a pair of breathables maybe 10 years ago. Tore them the 1st time I fished in them. Maybe breathables are built better now, I don't know. For all the abuse my waders suffer when hunting, I have not looked at breathables based on past experience.


The Orvis breathable waterfowl waders I bought a few years ago (with the removable felt wool liners) have a lifetime warranty. Tear them, you send them back and pay something like a $30 or $40 repair fee and they fix them or send you a new pair. Sure, at $380 they were about $150 more than many others on the market, but you get a lifetime insurance policy knowing you'll never get stuck with unrepairable waders you have to throw away and buy new ones. 

Another issue I've had, and I sort of mentioned above, is I have found it extraordinarily difficult to both (1) IDENTIFY where the heck leaks are in neoprene, and (2) when I can find the general area (hard to actually pin point the hole), actually getting them properly repaired so they no longer leak. I can't count how many times I've slobbed on that neoprene repair crap, to no avail. 

That all being said, I have owned the same pair of Simms breathable waders now for 17 years, busted brush with them from Alaska to Colorado to the Michigan bush late night hex hatch fishing, you name it, and have NEVER ONCE had a rip or leak in them (watch this weekend I'm going up for some fly fishing and I'm going to get a leak lol). And I've had my Orvis waterfowl breathables for 3 years no, busted all kinds of nasty brush with them, no issues. Not saying you can't puncture them, just saying I own two really nice pairs and have had no issues, and one pair is 17 years old with very hard use.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> Once you hunt in a pair of breathables you will wonder why the hell you didn’t make the switch sooner in life.


And you can tell all of the guys that haven't yet realized this are still talking about their neoprenes. 

You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make him drink!


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol
Go hunt in late November and December or better yet Maine in January with your breathable. 
Awesome til water drops below 40 degrees then you will just freeze.
Been there done that


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

walter sniper said:


> Lol
> Go hunt in late November and December or better yet Maine in January with your breathable.
> Awesome til water drops below 40 degrees then you will just freeze.
> Been there done that


If you wear nothing under them you will. That’s why you layer underneath them. I’ve been wearing breathables ever since cabelas first came out with them and have hunted every late season with them since then. You have to layer underneath them. I’ve never once wished that I had neoprene. Ever.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I never rely on waders to keep me warm. Waders are intended to keep me dry. 

Breathable waders work well in cold weather if you dress properly. 

Disposable hand warmers in the boots or socks really help in extreme cold.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fish for Steelhead, and do most of my fishing in cold weather. I remember when neoprene waders came out, and I thought they were the bomb. After suffering through a couple years of small leaks in my last neos, I took the advice of some buddies, which I had resisted through leaky waders, and bought some breathables. Holy, moly, what a difference. You can jog in breathable waders! It is easy to climb in, and out of boats. With a pair of thin socks, and a pair of heavy socks, I am good in 33* water for a while, as long as I move around a bit. 

I do have my last pair of neos, for loaners. I'm on my 2nd pair of breathables, and couldn't be happier. My first pair cost $200 from Cabelas, and lasted 7 years, including a trip to Alaska. Also on my 2nd pair of boots, currently using Cabela's guide boots. They are stiff, but fairly light, and work great.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

walter sniper said:


> Lol
> Go hunt in late November and December or better yet Maine in January with your breathable.
> Awesome til water drops below 40 degrees then you will just freeze.
> Been there done that


Explain how all of the options for layering under breathable waders (i.e., any combination of base layer, mid layer, fleece pants, etc) are somehow different than using neoprene? Sure, neoprene may require less layering, but creating insulation by layers rather than relying on a thicker outer layer (neoprene) is no different. Rather, I'd argue it allows for more versatility while discarding a heavy, bulky, rubber like material.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

walter sniper said:


> Lol
> Go hunt in late November and December or better yet Maine in January with your breathable.
> Awesome til water drops below 40 degrees then you will just freeze.
> Been there done that


I can see by all the replies this is all about personal choice. But I'm with you here on freezing water situations, although I admit I don't own breathables, and so can't personally speak for how warm, or not, they will be in freezing water. But I don't care for the idea of having to layer up with them, whereas with my 5mm neos I just wear one good pair of long underwear underneath and I'm good for several hours. I can see how breathables may be great in warmer weather (trout fishing for example), but personally I don't hunt the teal season, or much at all until late October, so sweating in them isn't normally an issue for me. And frankly there is no way in hell I will pay nearly $400 for a pair of waders...unless it comes with a 5'-8" blonde who puts out whenever I use them! I do lots of ice hunting, and hopping in and out of nasty old boats and I can GUARANTEE you that whatever style of wader I wear, within 5-6 years I will have a leak...GUARANTEED! I can buy 3 pair of reasonably priced neo's for that price. My current pair of Roger's Neo's is going on 4 years old without a hitch.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I can see by all the replies this is all about personal choice. But I'm with you here on freezing water situations, although I admit I don't own breathables, and so can't personally speak for how warm, or not, they will be in freezing water. But I don't care for the idea of having to layer up with them, whereas with my 5mm neos I just wear one good pair of long underwear underneath and I'm good for several hours. I can see how breathables may be great in warmer weather (trout fishing for example), but personally I don't hunt the teal season, or much at all until late October, so sweating in them isn't normally an issue for me. And frankly there is no way in hell I will pay nearly $400 for a pair of waders...unless it comes with a 5'-8" blonde who puts out whenever I use them! I do lots of ice hunting, and hopping in and out of nasty old boats and I can GUARANTEE you that whatever style of wader I wear, within 5-6 years I will have a leak...GUARANTEED! I can buy 3 pair of reasonably priced neo's for that price. My current pair of Roger's Neo's is going on 4 years old without a hitch.


Under armor 4.0 base layer, fleece pants and regular old jeans has kept me warm under breathables in anything Michigan has to offer. I wore the same type of stuff under crappy ol neoprenes.

Go get you a pair of breathables and you will be kicking yourself in the ass for waiting this long to try them.


----------

